# Western Show



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Arrived Friday evening left Sunday night weather not so good on the Saturday but OK on sunday. Anyway what did you all buy ? and was it such a good idea when you arrived home, now I have to stop myself other wise I end up with a load of stuff that seemed a good idea at the time.

But we did buy a Large plastic mat made in North Africa that we are pleased with.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi takeaflight 
We arrived Thursday till Monday flew the pennant & met Robmd & Gypsy Rose went to buy a Towbar but there was no-one selling them  so bought nothing but still had a good time  despite the weather.
Regards
R/M


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Takeaflight - sorry we didn't get to meet up with you!! We had a great parking spot but in the back of beyond although gold star to Richard and Mary who managed to track us down!! Met up with our friends Rob md and Beryl too but didn't see anyone else! Your mat sounds interesting..?!! Missed that one! Good show though wasn't it? Ana and Paul xx


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We arrived Friday afternoon, and after settling in took a walk around the site looking for other MHF members. Apart from Richard and Mary, Ana & Paul and HappytheMan (who was on the UK Campsite patch with us), we didn't meet anyone else although we had a good look every time we walked around the site. 

There must be a better way of arranging to meet at these events where there are so many vans present.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> There must be a better way of arranging to meet at these events where there are so many vans present.


I think the only way around this is for us to support the principal being used at the York show of having our own section of the rally field 

I am in the process of negotiation with a flag company to get the absolutely huge (7M+) high sail flags with the mhf logo on etc. Then we can all just gather around it


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Yes I think it may be a good idea to try to arrange our own MHF pitch's for these events. However it may spoil the forum. I used to listern to the Archers until I seen the cast on the TV, nothing like the image I had built up of them over the years, now I haven't listened to the programme for ages.


----------

